# veg box



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2006)

Im trying to design a box that will keep a couple of mothers and some clones....Should I use CFLs or 24'' tubes?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 4, 2006)

Start with tubes...just for sake of that they're much cooler.

Plan ahead though and leave room to insert CFLs into the mix should the mothers show signs of not having enough light.

That or get the tubes closer to the plants.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Turkeyneck. Long time. I hope all is well in your neck of the woods.

The long fluoro-type tubes used to be my favorite years ago but I've switched over to CFLs. I've had good success vegging under them. They are smaller and easier to fit into the garden. I've added a pic of one of my (small) vegboxes. I like the CFLs because they are easily changed. I have a variety of wattages I can use in the box - depending on my needs at the moment. 
In my larger vegbox, I have 2 125w CFLs. I have both red and blue spectrums.
Grow big 
RW


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2006)

Whats up Rev...Doin' good man...I just bought 2 - 24'' tube set ups from lowes..Cool White tubes at 1200 Lumens each. How many seedlings or clones would this grow?...there are four tubes.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Sep 5, 2006)

If you're using 18 oz Solo cups for clones, you'll probably be able to squeeze a buttload of 'em under those things. Pull 'em down nice and snug over the plants and watch the growth. As W ï l l noted, more CFLs can be added as needed. That's why I like cfls. They are easy to rig up for additional light situations.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres the thing..My Flower room is big enough for 8 plants..I want to make 3 mothers...achieve enouph tops to take 8 clones _at the same time_ 'cause I want them to be the same size..Not sure if this will be easy though....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 5, 2006)

I would think that taking too many clones from the same mother in a short amount of time would be bad


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 5, 2006)

30% is what I was told by TBG, so 3 out of 10 tops...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 5, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> If you're using 18 oz Solo cups for clones, you'll probably be able to squeeze a buttload of 'em under those things. Pull 'em down nice and snug over the plants and watch the growth. As W ï l l noted, more CFLs can be added as needed. That's why I like cfls. They are easy to rig up for additional light situations.



I like the 4'' pots even though solo cups are cheaper.. all I need is a cab now.. 4800 lumens for $60 @ Lowes...Not bad.IMO.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 12, 2006)

Veg Box?....What Veg box?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 12, 2006)

I snuck a "ground fault" receptical inside my cab for easy access 
(despite the fact that most 'low-end' timers ARE NOT grounded.)


----------



## ROOR (Sep 12, 2006)

lowes has some heavy duty grounded timers for $8-9 bucks


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 4, 2007)

what do you guys mean by grounded timers and not grounded ??? any hazards ?? thanks


----------

